# Jackson, NJ ID: N10-11-056 Angel XL Female



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jackson, NJ | Angel.



















Angel came to us because her owner is moving and isn't allowed to have a dog at the new location. Angel is house trained and will sit near the door to let you know it's time to go outside. She's a calm and affectionate dog. Angel loves to play fetch. She's lived with cats and is generally good with other dogs. Angel is 5 years old and, at 92 pounds, she can stand to lose a little bit of weight. To adopt our dogs you must come to the facility with your entire family, including dogs, to meet with our staff and the dog you are interested in.
More about Angel
Pet ID: N10-11-056 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Angel is a girl with plenty to love! Breakfast bump for the smiling sweetie....
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump! ...still showing available


----------

